# Kom swinie kom



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here more pictures.
The G5 Tekan II worked very good, they penetrate both costae and the right front leg. My shooting distance was 30 yard uphill.

The boar after 40 yard escape










I was very surprised how far the arrow penetrate after the leg bone.


















Here a picture from the heart, it was not a shot through, the broad head touch only the heart.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done there, at least those cheese robbers kept your eye in. Those forests look mystical and ancient and must be filled with old ghosts, I can imagine our European ancestors hunting in those same forests.

Keep well
Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here more pictures from our forest. For me this is the best place for walk and stalk in the world.
The follow pictures are made this morning by my stalk through the forest and field.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some animals what I saw in the morning.
This is a group of mouflon, a wild sheep.









I hope to can hunt this ram if he change his skin in winter.
The curl is more than one turn and this is very big.

















This is a stag, good trophy size, but to expensive for me.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

It looks beautiful Frank, I would love to take a walk there one day myself.

Thank you for showing us 

Bushcat


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Buddy,

Looks like you got some bacon!!!

Very nice. 

Thats a great shot.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Great shot Frank, very hice hog.

Beautiful photos, thanks.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you guys.
This is a lot of meet for the winter, after a couple of days hang, I can split up the boar in pieces for " schnitzel " " Kotelett " and some biltong:tongue:
The next one is the big mouflon ram what I will stalk. The meet of him is for the kitchen and the head for the wall:wink: Probably for this hunt I must use a tent blind.


----------



## Thorsten (Mar 11, 2006)

Good man. A “Schnitzel” for me, asks.
I have still enough Bier&Rum.:darkbeer:

Thorsten


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds good to me vark schnitzel and rum.:darkbeer:

Can I have seconds as well???

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Sounds good to me vark schnitzel and rum.:darkbeer:
> 
> Can I have seconds as well???
> 
> Gerhard


Come here, a place at my fire, a schnitzel and a strong rum is every time free for friends:tongue:
This pictures are taken after the Bokke gain at sunday for my after brai:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That sure beats mice! Well done Frank. I hope the recipes work out!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nice trophies*

Excellent Frank!!You must contact me when you want to visit Sout Africa again,I know a few great bowhunting farms and you are more than wellcome to stay with us.The forest look like just another paradise.
philip


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank`s Philip.
Probably I will visit S.A. again in August to meet Hendrik.
Our forest is really beautiful, and I enjoy every day and night if I can stay there.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Nice piggy !*

Would really love to make smoked cheese grillers with that 120kg piggy. Will last at least for a month or two...


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sure they must be great hunting & eating. Well done karoojager! Your mouse safaris are the best practise you can get. Aim small miss small!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Come here, a place at my fire, a schnitzel and a strong rum is every time free for friends:tongue:
> This pictures are taken after the Bokke gain at sunday for my after brai:wink:
> 
> View attachment 302564
> ...



Congrats Frank,

Nice Hog, excellent shot and beautiful pics.
Something different than in S.A. but not less exciting and adventurous (also for the guys in S.A.)

As I can see you are enjoying the birthday gift for you 50. anniversary
Hey buddy, good sippin´on this extraordinary "devils stuff".


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Frank You teach me a good lesson: You show that it is up to each person to make the most of their situation and that our individual happiness is our responsibility, You have created an enviroment that soothes your soul and apeals to your senses, you live in the first world but you yearn for the third world and yet you make the most of it. I applaud you, well done on the hunt and I wish that your winter is not to severe. 

Bushcat


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Wild Boar and Mouflon Sheep! My bags are packed!
Mmmmmm. Braaing smoked boar & cheese Russians while waiting for the taxidermist to mount my sheep. What could be better?:tongue:

What do those Mouflon go for Frank?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank`s for you wisely words Bushcat.
I have a small piece of the third world here in my house and around.
This is the best what I can do in my situation, but every year I can stay for a couple of days / weeks at home.
Pictures like this below let me life.

*Africa from above*


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*More Pictures from above*


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

nimrod-100 said:


> Congrats Frank,
> 
> Nice Hog, excellent shot and beautiful pics.
> Something different than in S.A. but not less exciting and adventurous (also for the guys in S.A.)
> ...


Because this " devils stuff " I can burn my droll like a candle by staying in the wilderness:wink:



ASG said:


> Wild Boar and Mouflon Sheep! My bags are packed!
> Mmmmmm. Braaing smoked boar & cheese Russians while waiting for the taxidermist to mount my sheep. What could be better?:tongue:
> 
> What do those Mouflon go for Frank?


Maybe in mid of December, I hope that the winter is hard, so they change his skin in a deep brownish to black. And the face mask is black and white. ASG, do you saw the scrotum ? This will give a good tobacco bag.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to agree. STUNNING!!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Frank

Congrats on the great pics and the success with the pigs!! Nice shooting!! I really like that Mouflon, I sincerely hope that you get him.

Maybe one day we all can sit next to a camp fire and have a good strong Rum & Coke, telling hunting stories until the early morning hours.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes Engee, one of my greatest wish. Anytime anywhere in Africa.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Frank,

I love those sheep! Maybe oneday when I'm big I'll get to Europe to do a spot of hunting. It looks like I might be in Europe for the Jagd und Hund and the Spanish hunting conventions next year but it's not finalised yet.
I'm definitly going to the SCI convention. Got my papers today.

You must take a look at the next issue of my magazine. It's the Namibia feature and contains breathtaking photography of the Namibian landscape and animals. There's also a book review of Kai Uwe Denker's great book, "Along the Hunters Path" which I know is also available in German.
He would definitly be my first choice for hunting Elephant in Namibia.

Send me your postal details and I'll send you a copy.:wink:


----------

